# Confirmed Nov. 30 ED date



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

I placed an order about two weeks ago and still have not gotten a confirmation date. I'm also in the bay area and am aiming for a jan pick up.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

I know (well I think I know) that production has statrted but the 800 number is still telling me that its "scheduled with no production date scheduled".


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Calvette said:


> I know (well I think I know) that production has statrted but the 800 number is still telling me that its "scheduled with no production date scheduled".


Why do you think you know? If it had started, the 800 number would tell you, no?

Based on your delivery date, however, it should be starting soon, latest by middle of the coming week.

While the OC is frequently behind, the 800 is always spot on.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Why do you think you know? If it had started, the 800 number would tell you, no?
> 
> Based on your delivery date, however, it should be starting soon, latest by middle of the coming week.
> 
> While the OC is frequently behind, the 800 is always spot on.


I don't know about "spot on" this time. The CA was able to tell me the time (around 6:30AM
yesterday) when production started and the 800 number is still giving no production date scheduled.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Calvette said:


> I don't know about "spot on" this time. The CA was able to tell me the time (around 6:30AM
> yesterday) when production started and the 800 number is still giving no production date scheduled.


That is very very unusual. The 800 number was usually ahead of the CA.

But it IS time for it to go into production. Once it switched to 150 status, however, the CA would have the VIN for you regardless. If he didn´t have a VIN yet, it didn´t start production.


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

Calvette said:


> 205 Steptronic Automatic Transmission (its for the wife)


I just love how when most guys say they ordered the Auto, they always have to comment that it's b/c of their wife....

That being said, when I ordered my 335i sedan, I got the automatic, mostly because my wife will drive it some as well:rofl::rofl:

Nice to see another BMW/Vette guy here! I'm only an hour from Bowling Green and it doesn't even begin to compare to ED. Congrats on the car and enjoy your trip!:thumbup:


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

GOFASTR said:


> I just love how when most guys say they ordered the Auto, they always have to comment that it's b/c of their wife....
> 
> That being said, when I ordered my 335i sedan, I got the automatic, mostly because my wife will drive it some as well:rofl::rofl:
> 
> Nice to see another BMW/Vette guy here! I'm only an hour from Bowling Green and it doesn't even begin to compare to ED. Congrats on the car and enjoy your trip!:thumbup:


This car is for the wife, my name isn't even on the title. I'm doing all the leg work but its her car. We had both of our Corvette's delivered in Bowling Green, which was very cool. And yes the first one had an auto so the wife could drive it.  The second one was a Z06 which we/*I* still have. Doing the EuroD is going to be very different and I plan on
writing a short comparison of the two deliveries once we get her 335i back to the states.
I wanted her to do redelivery in SC but she wants it done here. I plan on doing a photo of the two cars just like your's. :thumbup:


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

About a week to go before we leave. We have a clock but no welcome letter and luggage tags. I called the 800 number and found that the car is being transported, so I guess its built. I then called NJ and asked about the luggage tags, "you get the clock or the tags not both".
I asked about the car "its not built yet". I went to the dealer to ask about the IPod cord, "there will be one in the car, leave it in the car (they will pick it up and return it to BMW) and you'll get a new cord here". So I ask is it the same part number? "yes".


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Calvette said:


> II went to the dealer to ask about the IPod cord, "there will be one in the car, leave it in the car (they will pick it up and return it to BMW) and you'll get a new cord here". So I ask is it the same part number? "yes".


 Wrong answer. Needs to come from dealer before you leave.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Wrong answer. Needs to come from dealer before you leave.


Any backup information I can give them?
Part number, or something from NJ?


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Got it. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242619&highlight=ipod+cable

"They only give you the generic aux. cable with the car, not the 6FL cable with the iPod connector. If you want the true functionality of the 6FL option (full control of iPod) you'll need to get the cable from your CA before you go, as stated above."


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

No Welcome Package so I called th 800 number and they sent one out the next day.
One of the booklets in the package talks about picking up the IPod cord before leaving.
I'll be seeing my CA today.


----------



## Stosh (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm heading over next week (11/30) - very excited! :rofl: My sales guy tells me they were successful moving pick up time to 11:30 but I don't have confirmation yet. They also told me I didn't need the IPod cable that as of mid -Nov it would come with the car. I pointed out the letter and they lent me one so that I wouldn't run into a problem (happy with the service at Ridgefield BMW). 

Stosh


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Stosh said:


> I'm heading over next week (11/30) - very excited! :rofl: My sales guy tells me they were successful moving pick up time to 11:30 but I don't have confirmation yet. They also told me I didn't need the IPod cable that as of mid -Nov it would come with the car. I pointed out the letter and they lent me one so that I wouldn't run into a problem (happy with the service at Ridgefield BMW).
> 
> Stosh


We might see you there, our delivery is at 1:30 and we plan being there around 11:00.
After sharing the information in the booklet with our CA he also gave us the cord.
Thank god we have the information from this forum or we would be missing out
on a lot. :thumbup:
The wife and I will be flying out on the 27th with our fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Got a letter today from BMW, they want us to sign a release because our car
will not have all weather tires. 60 Euros is what they want if we don't drive the car and leave it at the Welt.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Calvette said:


> Got a letter today from BMW, they want us to sign a release because our car will not have all weather tires. .


The waiver was announced over a year ago. No surprise there really. They didn't really enforce it last year but this year they are being strict and documenting these things.


----------



## Stosh (Sep 15, 2007)

Got the same letter and decided to bite the bullet and get rental snows. John Lance got back to me very quickly on a Sat! So I'm set now with winter shoes so bring on the snow.

5 days and counting.........

Stosh


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

JSpira said:


> The waiver was announced over a year ago. No surprise there really. They didn't really enforce it last year but this year they are being strict and documenting these things.


As they should.:thumbup:

The wife has decided not to drive her new 335i in Europe, the letter did it.
So now we need to contact someone at Welt and tell them not to
put the front plate on. 

I'll have to see about a rental BMW.:thumbup:


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Nöw at the welt waiting delivery. :thumbup:
Hope to meet the 12 hour rule.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Calvette said:


> Nöw at the welt waiting delivery. :thumbup:
> Hope to meet the 12 hour rule.


Great - have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

Car delivered and was it ever cool to watch the wife getting her new BMW.
Photos to follow...I hope they turn out.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

12 hour rule!


----------



## Poog (Nov 29, 2007)

Calvette said:


> Hope to meet the 12 hour rule.


Please excuse my ignorance, but what is the 12 hour rule?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Poog said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what is the 12 hour rule?


You need to post a photo of your car here within 12 hours of delivey in München.


----------



## Poog (Nov 29, 2007)

JSpira said:


> You need to post a photo of your car here within 12 hours of delivey in München.


Danke!


----------

